# Pest control question....how to get rid of little black flying bugs?



## victorbron5 (Jul 18, 2012)

They arent flies, more like gnats but completely irritating. We had a broken window that we assume they came in through, and now we cant get rid of them. Is fly paper a good idea? They are everywhere and it is absolutely disgusting!
http://www.bedbugsremovalguide.com/bed-bug-bites.html


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm guessing they're fruit flys. If thats the case then peaches and plums are the culprit. 

Baskets of niagara peaches are devoured quickley around here at this time of year, but there is a ban policy in effect. They stay on the porch or there WILL be an infestation by mid august


----------

